
Insomnia 5.0 – Autocomplete, OAuth 2.0, and Better Debugging - gschier
https://insomnia.rest/blog/insomnia-5-announcement/
======
gschier
I'd just like to thank everyone who uses Insomnia for your support and
feedback. This update includes features inspired by literally hundreds of
email conversations over the past year. So, thank you!

~ Gregory

~~~
mthoms
I love Insomnia. Keep up the great work.

